# What a clever Jack Russell



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Don't know if any of you have seen this little clip before?

Useful Dog Tricks 3 performed by Jesse - YouTube


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Jack Russell's are the best breed ever. Or maybe I am a bit partial!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Yeah - I always think of them as feisty little buggers!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, he is such a cutie. I need a dog like that to do my housework.


----------

